# Best Time of Year



## JohnF (Oct 4, 2016)

Fall is my favorite time of year. Some pics from a short drive up to the hunting grounds yesterday

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 4, 2016)

So true. Fall is absolutely the best weather here in the Jemez mountains. I saw two 6x6 mule deer while out on a run yesterday, and I could hear elk bugling down below. Pure heaven.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

Trees are turning here but slowly- makes for best show. Nice pictures


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2016)

I like the temps and colors of fall, but not the shorter days.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2016)

And you're in a beautiful area... I used to do some hunting NW of you in Bagley area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I like the temps and colors of fall, but not the shorter days.



I agree- we are less then 12 hrs of light now- june it was about 17-18- it will be less then 8 in Dec

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JohnF (Oct 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> And you're in a beautiful area... I used to do some hunting NW of you in Bagley area.



I've seen some damn big bucks taken from that Bagley area. I used to have some property south of Bagley across hwy 113. The hunting was pretty well superb there too. But now it seems most everywhere in the northern part of the state has been affected by high wolf populations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnF said:


> I've seen some damn big bucks taken from that Bagley area. I used to have some property south of Bagley across hwy 113. The hunting was pretty well superb there too. But now it seems most everywhere in the northern part of the state has been affected by high wolf populations.



Oh wow you're real close then to where I used to go. Not familiar with that highway but my buddy moved out there awhile back and is just South of Bagley before you hit the big town of Zerkle... Lol. I've never shot a monster buck outta there but I've also seen some huge ones my buddies have shot while we were there that are impressive. The wolf population is way out of control there... A lot of locals have been having spooky encounters from the stories i heard last time. Dogs ripped to shreds and so forth.


----------



## JohnF (Oct 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Oh wow you're real close then to where I used to go. Not familiar with that highway but my buddy moved out there awhile back and is just South of Bagley before you hit the big town of Zerkle... Lol. I've never shot a monster buck outta there but I've also seen some huge ones my buddies have shot while we were there that are impressive. The wolf population is way out of control there... A lot of locals have been having spooky encounters from the stories i heard last time. Dogs ripped to shreds and so forth.



113 is about 5 miles south of the metropolis of Zerkel. And yes the wolf numbers are sky high. Its funny any deer are left for humans. I've seen a few in the woods around there, and at first take you think its a deer. Their legs are that long.... One time I was driving out my driveway there and a doe was standing off to the side of the drive, pretty much oblivious to me. Then I saw a wolf not even 50 ft from the deer. I could tell he was keyed in on her. I stopped and the wolf just walked away while the deer stayed put. I wondered what happened after I left. A neighbor lady had put some diapers out on her porch and a wolf wouldn't leave her yard for most of a day till she called the sheriff dept, and when they came the wolf was still there. They shot at it just to scare it and told her it wouldn't be back. 2 minutes after they left it was right back in the yard. They didn't have a lot of fear of humans back then. Maybe more now that they have been hunted and trapped a bit.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 4, 2016)

Great Pics, you know what I miss (sometimes) is the smell. The smell of Fall and the Leaves. Interesting when you think about things like that. For sure here except in the very far North we don't have any "Fall" although there is a Thai word for Season that Leave Change. Truthfully in the mid and mid south of the country, the real seasons are HOT with rain, HOT HOT, and then Freaking Really HOT. That's it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 5, 2016)

very cool john! That's some big area and big woods to actually talk with someone who knows the area. I honestlydought I will be back out there unless it's for fishing or something. The wolves have ruined it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey Cody, The deer are adapting to the predation and while their numbers aren't super high now, there certainly are some monsters still around. And fishing is as good as ever, especially for musky and walleyes. So don't pass up any opportunities to visit the area. It sounds like your friend researched the ultimate outdoor sports area and landed smackdab in it.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice, we don't get much color change down here, leaves just turn brown and fall off.


----------

